# Should I lift with an Umbilical Hernia



## Assassin32

So, I just got back from the Doc, and I have an umbilical hernia he recommended having fixed asap. I have had a real small hernia for years, but about 10 days ago, after benching, I noticed when I took my shirt off it was noticeably bigger. Still no pain though. Then after deadlifting 2 days later it seemed bigger again. I went to my Dr. and told him I thought I had a umbilical hernia. When I took my shirt off he started laughing, and said "you think you have a hernia? Not only do you have a hernia, I would recommend getting it fixed soon." So, I have my surgery consultation next Friday, and he told me I could probaly get fixed within 7-10 days of that. I'm a little leery of lifting in the meantime. Anyone lift with a significant hernia? Maybe keeping my belt really tight right over the top of it will help? Otherwise I'm on the shelf for 5-6 weeks.


----------



## ken Sass

i have the same thing, i wear a support bandage and my belt, but no deads or leg press/squats. i am not having it repaired till fall if i can hold on that long. i will see the doc next week so he can bitch at me about it,


----------



## woodswise

I had an umbilical hernia and lifted with it for several years.  But mine was small and it didn't increase in size until the last year.  Then I scheduled for surgery and got if fixed and was out of the gym for 4 weeks.  

The risk of lifting if it is getting worse, is your intestines or blood vessels could push through and get strangled, and gangrene could set in (that's what my dr told me) really fast, like within 9 hours.  My doctor said if I noticed sharp pain, to get right to the emergency room and not to mess around with it.  Luckily that didn't happen.


----------



## Bro Bundy

i wouldnt if i was in your shoes..Get it fixed bro


----------



## mrSlate

Shit I had a abdomen/ chest ct that I get every year or so and my doc didn't say shit about my umbilical hernia. I just happened to notice it on my results. I get no pain when I deadlift or squat but now you guys have me thinking I need to question my new dr about it. I fired the last one he was a douche.


----------



## Assassin32

woodswise said:


> I had an umbilical hernia and lifted with it for several years.  But mine was small and it didn't increase in size until the last year.  Then I scheduled for surgery and got if fixed and was out of the gym for 4 weeks.
> 
> The risk of lifting if it is getting worse, is your intestines or blood vessels could push through and get strangled, and gangrene could set in (that's what my dr told me) really fast, like within 9 hours.  My doctor said if I noticed sharp pain, to get right to the emergency room and not to mess around with it.  Luckily that didn't happen.


Yeah, I've had this one for 5 or 6 years and then, bam, it started getting bigger 10 days ago. I can't get it fixed for 2 weeks and was thinking of working out in the meantime. Wood, how long after surgery were you back to full bore?


----------



## Assassin32

Brother Bundy said:


> i wouldnt if i was in your shoes..Get it fixed bro


I got my surgery consult scheduled, but it will be 2 weeks til I get the procedure done. Which would put me out of the gym for 5-6 weeks. It still doesn't hurt, but it sticks out quite a bit. I was wondering if anyone has held it in with a belt while lifting in the meantime.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Assassin32 said:


> I got my surgery consult scheduled, but it will be 2 weeks til I get the procedure done. Which would put me out of the gym for 5-6 weeks. It still doesn't hurt, but it sticks out quite a bit. I was wondering if anyone has held it in with a belt while lifting in the meantime.



in the big picture 5 weeks is nothing.get 100% then hit the sauce and the gym


----------



## SFGiants

Assassin32 said:


> I got my surgery consult scheduled, but it will be 2 weeks til I get the procedure done. Which would put me out of the gym for 5-6 weeks. It still doesn't hurt, but it sticks out quite a bit. I was wondering if anyone has held it in with a belt while lifting in the meantime.



Why 5 to 6 weeks, more then 1 doc told me after surgery about a week off only?

The way they fix them these days it's nothing at all bro.


----------



## ken Sass

if it strangles you will know it, i had 1 for awhile and never knew it till the doc pointed it out, the 1 i have now is small but i watch it close, trust me you don't want them taking intestines out.


----------



## Assassin32

SFGiants said:


> Why 5 to 6 weeks, more then 1 doc told me after surgery about a week off only?
> 
> The way they fix them these days it's nothing at all bro.



Sweet, my Doc said 3 weeks after surgery til I could lift again, but I should know better than listen to him. One week is what I like to hear. Have you had one done? This is my 1st go around with a hernia.


----------



## SFGiants

> Sweet, my Doc said 3 weeks after surgery til I could lift again, but I should know better than listen to him. One week is what I like to hear. Have you had one done? This is my 1st go around with a hernia.



I herniated my post op incision after an appendectomy, they repaired it.


----------



## Assassin32

SFGiants said:


> I herniated my post op incision after an appendectomy, they repaired it.



Did they fix it with mesh. That's why my Doc said 3 weeks to let the mesh heal in the abdominal wall. But, again, I know nothing about this. Sorry for all the questions, I just like to hear from dudes that have had it done rather than believing what the Dr. says.


----------



## SFGiants

Assassin32 said:


> Did they fix it with mesh. That's why my Doc said 3 weeks to let the mesh heal in the abdominal wall. But, again, I know nothing about this. Sorry for all the questions, I just like to hear from dudes that have had it done rather than believing what the Dr. says.



Yes I'm pretty sure that is standard.


----------



## stonetag

Assassin32 said:


> So, I just got back from the Doc, and I have an umbilical hernia he recommended having fixed asap. I have had a real small hernia for years, but about 10 days ago, after benching, I noticed when I took my shirt off it was noticeably bigger. Still no pain though. Then after deadlifting 2 days later it seemed bigger again. I went to my Dr. and told him I thought I had a umbilical hernia. When I took my shirt off he started laughing, and said "you think you have a hernia? Not only do you have a hernia, I would recommend getting it fixed soon." So, I have my surgery consultation next Friday, and he told me I could probaly get fixed within 7-10 days of that. I'm a little leery of lifting in the meantime. Anyone lift with a significant hernia? Maybe keeping my belt really tight right over the top of it will help? Otherwise I'm on the shelf for 5-6 weeks.


 Do you have a clue as to what caused it (is it Lifting) I hope that isn't a stupid question, I had a groin hernia as a teenager, and it was from lifting (not weights) are the two the same groin & umbilical? again I honesty don't know shit about that sort of thing, but very interested though. I'm sure everything will workout great for ya bro!


----------



## ken Sass

mine is post op incision, i sneezed and it tore


----------



## chez

I had an UH and I was uncomfortable sitting while I had it let alone working out. When I had the laproscopic surgery to correct it I couldnt do anything for a month. Its much better now though. But I wouldnt lift with it, to answer OP.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k.

I've had 2 hernia repairs.
Left and right inguinal hernia repairs with mesh as the plug and patch method.
Got some slight nerve damage, but that comes with every surgery.
But I would just go ahead and get it fixed. The bigger it is the tougher the recovery.
And LISTEN TO YOUR BODY after surgery. Even if the doc releases you, pay attention to it. I didn't squat or deadlift for 6 + months to ensure proper healing.
A surgery to repair a previously repaired surgery is supposed to suck ass lol
After surgery and for the rest of your life, your repaired area will remind you it's there. I still get sore at random times and its been a year since my last repair.
But, it's gonna just keep getting worse if you don't go ahead with surgery.
Until your surgery, I would just do cardio for now...light cardio.


----------



## Assassin32

Got it done today. Feeling great right now....becuase of my percocet. Let the healing commence. Thanks for all the replies fellas.


----------



## Mind2muscle

good luck man.  I had an inguinal hernia back in 2003 repaired.  Prior to surgery it didn't bother me at all and the surgeon said he couldn't believe how it hadn't casused me any pain.  Post surgery if i laughed it hurt like hell for the first week or so.  Its been good since.  Now if only the rest of my body was 100%


----------



## NbleSavage

Assassin32 said:


> Got it done today. Feeling great right now....becuase of my percocet. Let the healing commence. Thanks for all the replies fellas.



How you healing, Assassin? Doing ok?


----------

